# Kalamazoo, MI area gamers



## Kapture (May 17, 2005)

Hi! I’m a New York City transplant, having a heck of a time finding gamers in the Kalamazoo area. I have a place in central Portage, and am looking to host a weekly game. I’m thinking Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Sunday, 7-11 PM. Sunday would be my preferred.

I am hoping to run a DND campaign, the basics of which are outlined here:

http://members.aol.com/leroygomm/GameDomainAeonic.htm

Although the cheapy AOL hosting seems to be phasing in and out of reality

I’m also interested in running d20 Modern again, and have some kind of off the wall ideas for adventures there.

Even if you’re in the area and not directly in the area, I’m interested in hearing from you: I’m trying to set up a Yahoo group to talk about local gaming events, and that people can use to recruit for their own games. It’s called the South West Michigan Gamer’s Syndicate.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SWMGS

So far, for a game, I have one definite, one maybe, and would set dates if I thought I had another player. So I look forward to hearing from you.

You can email me at Leroygomm@aol.com.


----------



## Sigdel (Jun 6, 2005)

I would be interested. Right now I live in Paw Paw but will be moving to Kalamazoo in August. My current group is on the verge of collapse due to conflicting schedules. I am open to most any style of game. Ha! I am out of words to type...

E-mail me at Sigdel1@aol.com


----------

